# Elk Denver Leg



## wicked (Nov 1, 2011)

I plan on Smoking a 15lb boneless Elk leg for Thanksgiving. I plan on cooking low and slow. Has anyone ever done one of these and does any one have any help full suggestions.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.  Check in at Roll Call so we can properly welcome you!

Your greatest concern with the elk leg is getting through the danger zone (40-140*) in less than 4 hours.  Is the leg a round roast, or is it flattened out after de-boning?  What I'm driving at is: how thick is the thickest part?  Either way, you're probably going to want to smoke that thing toward the higher smoking temps (250*+) to be safe.


----------



## wicked (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks adiochero4. The Elk Leg is not flat but I have done quite a few pork roasts and am very carefull about getting the temperature above the 140 mark whithin the 4 hour period I planned on starting at a 250 to 260 smoking temperature, depending on the thickness,to get the temperature above 140 than turn the smoker temperature down to 200 to 210 for a longer smoke. I would like it to be in the smoker for around 10  hours so the meat will be tender. I have cooked a 14lb Baron of Elk before in the oven and did it at 200 degrees for 10 hours and it was perfect,


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like you've got a good plan and some experience.

Going deer and elk hunting myself next week in MT.  Can't wait to hear/see how your hock turns out!  Might have to give that a whirl if we connect...


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm going to assume you are smoking this to "pull", correct? Of all the elk I have harvested, I have never attempted to slow cook one. Instead, I usually grill the chuck and cure/smoke the round. Is there enough fat and connetive tissue in the meat to warrant that long of a smoke? I don't mean to second guess you but I just haven't seen alot of game being smoked low and slow. I'll be interested to see your process and outcome. Have you tried curing some steaks and smoking them? It is fantastic!


----------

